# FET - Is ET 2 hours after thawing too quick?



## Mouse123 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi ladies

I've been reading through some of your posts on FET and I noticed many of you had your transfers quite a few hours, sometimes a whole day after they embryos had been transferred.  

I have just had my first FET and they thawed the embryos when I was there and then put them back  about 2 hours of them starting the thaw.  They said it only takes about 35 mins to thaw and about an hour for them to acclimatise.  When I asked how they were, they just said they were "great", but did not give me anymore info.

I do not have any idea if the time between thawing and them being transferred is ok.  I worry they were transferred too quickly and that perhaps the clinic should have waited a bit to make sure they really had acclimatised and started to develop.  I keep thinking perhaps they woud still be quite cold when they transferred them and being moved to my uterus which would be quite warm would be too much of a shock.

Sorry if this all sounds too irrational, but I know very little about FET.

Any advice is welcome.

Thanks

Mouse


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Mouse,

You need to trust your clinic, they do know what they are doing.  Remember, this is a procedure they have done thousands of times. 

I know that some clinics leave them a day or even longer to see how they grow.  My clinic certainly never done this and they had some of the highest success rates in the Country for FET.  They defrosted mine in the morning and I was booked in for FET at 9.30am.

Try and stay positive.

Good luck

Stacey
x


----------



## Mouse123 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Stacey

Thanks for your reply.  You have eased my mind a little.  I suppose its just that with this clinic I know nothing about the embryos - they haven't told me how many cells, whether they were grade 1, 2 or 3 and whether they were still developing so I feel in the dark.  I suppose like you say I need to just trust them and keep the faith.

Thanks for your support.

Mouse


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi,


I had transfer for my FET cycle within two hours! And the results are sleeping in the next room!   


CLP


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well this should make you feel better   

I went abroad for my fet. When I got to the clinic......... I hadn't forgotten to send the 'e' mail to confirm I was going      . So they thawed them quickly whilst I had a coffee in the waiting room. One was transferred after about an hour - thats from when the thaw began! He is now fast asleep upstairs   

xx


----------



## Mouse123 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Damelottie

Thanks for your reply. Congratulations on your  little boy.  Looking at your history, you seem to have had a really hard time of it.  I'm so glad you now have your precious little miracle.

BTW - what is FEsET?

Mouse
x


----------



## sdl1977 (Aug 30, 2010)

We were ttc for 10 years, we had 2 ectopic pregnancies and I lost both tubes. Our only hope was IVF .IVF #1 BFN, FET#1 - BFN, FET #2 - BFN.
IVF #2 - BFP. We had 2 fresh embryos put back and our beautiful daughter was born 21.12.11. We had 4 frosties from the same batch and decided to get cracking for baby no.2 asap so again we put 2 frosties back... FET#3 - (Within 2 hours) BFP!.. I'm now 19 weeks pregnant with b/g twins due 14th Feb 2013!  ... Good luck everyone, miracles DO happen! xxx


----------

